# Just for the old farts of the forum



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

Wheelnanddealin The Farting Keyboard!, Laugh, Have Fun, funny jokes, Games, southern jokes, red neck jokes, ******* Jokes, Hill Billy Jokes, HillBilly Jokes, Hill Billie Jokes, The South, Southern Jokes, Mountain folk Jokes, red neck, jokes, funpage,


----------



## APBTMOMMY (Mar 28, 2009)

Im not an old fart and I think that is pretty damn funny.


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

LOL not what I was expecting at all LOL


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

Patch-O-Pits said:


> LOL not what I was expecting at all LOL


Because your not an ole fart... did you read the topic LOL


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

LMFAO @ Marty!!!!!!


----------



## alphamum82 (Mar 18, 2009)

HAHAHAH My dad would like that. =)


----------



## 33MTA3 (Dec 10, 2005)

That just ain't right, Marty....


----------



## porter314 (Mar 22, 2009)

lmfao thats pretty cool


----------



## Cain714 (Nov 9, 2008)

Im not to old, but i still love that. thanks for sharing.


----------

